
Let's Encrypt: An Automated Certificate Authority to Encrypt the Entire Web - schoen
https://dl.acm.org/citation.cfm?id=3363192
======
schoen
This is our new academic paper at ACM CCS '19 presenting the history,
organization, technology, and impact of the Let's Encrypt CA.

